# How to house your first snake.



## rantasam

There's often a lot of questions about how to setup a home ready for your first snake. I thought I'd put some pictures together and explain a bit about the setups I used to have when my current snakes were 'iccle.  

Below are my 'vivs':










This is my cornsnake Cecilia's home. The tub is a 20l Really Useful Box from Staples. One very useful feature of these boxes is that the handles clip onto the lid, securing the enclosure and hopefully preventing snake escape! You can see that I've drilled ventilation holes along the top on the cool side of the viv, and further down towards the bottom on the warm side. As hot air rises, this hopefully creates a flow of fresh air through the viv, whilst still retaining the heat. 

Along the bottom towards the right of the viv, you can see the heatmat just poking out. The mat should cover one-third to one-half of the viv, to ensure that a temperature gradient is created. This means that your snake can move around to cool down or warm up until they are comfortable. Outside the viv to the rear you should just be able to make out the white box-shape that is the thermostat of the mat. A thermostat is essential as without one, the temperature of the heat mat goes unchecked and can rise to levels which may burn the snake - there are even stories of the substrate catching fire in extreme cases. I choose to put the probe for the thermostat in the viv itself - there is a hole drilled into the bottom right side, and the probe is fed through and sits on top of the substrate under the right-hand hide. Other people simply tape the probe to the heatmat outside the viv.. it's personal preference which method you choose to use.

Talking of substrate, I choose to use Aspen bedding for my snakes. A word of caution about this choice - I take my snakes out of the viv at feeding time and transfer them to another tub with kitchen roll on the bottom. There is a small risk of a snake ingesting bits of Aspen when they are eating, so I would not recommend feeding snakes in their vivs, although many people do and have no problems.










This is a view inside the same box. On the far left of the box is a black thing on the floor. This is the display of my digital thermometer. You will also see a black wire coming down the right hand side of the viv, which is a secondary probe attached to the thermometer and sits under the warm-side hide. These 'in/out' thermometers are inexpensive, and allow temp readings to be taken at both ends of the viv, which allows you to adjust the temperature gradient until it is spot-on for the species of snake you are keeping. At the bottom left of the pic is a humid hide. This is a hide with a sealed bottom containing damp sphagnum moss, which gives the snake somewhere to go with increased humidity. This is especially useful around the time when your snake is shedding, as being too dry can cause incomplete sheds. This tub also has a branch in it for my corn to climb on - don't know why I bother really as it gets ignored most of the time, but at least she has the option! Another advantage of branches is that they provide a rough surface for the snake to rub their old skin on during shedding.

In the centre you can see my water bowl. In this setup, this is placed partially over the heat source to keep the background humidity in the viv at acceptible levels. The waterbowl should be big enough to allow the snake to curl up in it if they choose. If you do place your water dish over the heatsource as I have, ensure that it is cleaned and disinfected regularly as heat+water = bacteria growth.

On the right of the viv is Cecilia's hot-end hide. Hides generally can be made of out anything, as long as they are non-toxic and are roughly of the size where the snake can fit in snuggly and touch the sides. This is the end of a mince pie box, with access holes cut into each side. It's just the right size for my snake and can be chucked away and replaced really cheaply when it gets soiled. You can see her head poking out on this shot, wondering what the idiot with the camera is up to this time!

The setup I have for my Royal, Jim, is pretty much the same:










This is again a 20l Really Useful Box, but a flatter shape. I chose this for my royal as hatchings can sometimes be funny about large open spaces - I felt a more enclosed environment may help make him feel more secure. Again here you can see the heat mat and thermostat setup, and also the drilled ventilation holes as previously. 










The inside of this viv is slightly different to the corn one. In here I have three hides. On the far left you'll see a damp hide made from a margarine tub. All I have done (after cleaning it!) is cut a hole in the top and again filled it with sphagnum moss - a cheaper option than the Exo-Terra hide in the first viv, if maybe not as pretty! I then have two other normal hides... one over the cool and warm halves of the viv and one just on the warm side. Many of the problems people experience with Royals are down to the way in which they are kept. I've tried with this setup to give Jim plenty of options for hiding away and hopefully the enviromnent allows him to feel as secure as possible. Although it may seem that he has little space in there, remember he can clamber all over the hides as well as inside them. 

One difference with this setup compared to the previous one, is that there is no climbing branch. I may get one in the future, but I'm not in any hurry. You will notice that the waterbowl I've put in is a rough clay one, which gives Jim something to rub against when shedding. The thermometer for this viv is not present in this picture as the battery has just died, but it is used in exactly the same way as I have described in the first viv.

So there you go. There are many ways to keep snakes successfully, but this is the method I have found works for me and my snakes. If anyone reads this and feels I have missed anything, please feel free to post your own setups!


----------



## reptile.kid

good thread will come in usefull to some new comers  :2thumb:


----------



## xmashx

kool. but can anyone else do one for other snakes? like boas etc
xsachax


----------



## jakk

i think its pretty much the same thing for boas ect just a bigger tub but dnt take my word for it

awsome thread 1000points:no1:


----------



## miffikins

Really helpful thread! We are getting our first snake in the next few months and although we have plenty of lizards we are total noobs with snakes. I have been looking for housing info for babies so this is a great thread!!!

Cheers :no1:


----------



## strongboW

...........


----------



## reptilesrock

Awesome stuff, nice and straight forward too!

My first link posted to this thread only moments ago! : victory:


----------



## IbanezKing

Awesome thread, came in very useful that, cheers.
There's nothing stopping you using one of these for an adult snake is there? Providing the tub is bigger etc.
How long will one of those 20L tubs last for? 6 months or so?


----------



## rantasam

IbanezKing said:


> There's nothing stopping you using one of these for an adult snake is there? Providing the tub is bigger etc.
> How long will one of those 20L tubs last for? 6 months or so?


Yeah, exactly.. many people on here will house adult royals and corns in 50l RUBS with no problems. 

A 20l RUB should last at least 6 months, mine lasted about 9 if I remember correctly, but each snake grows at their own pace.


----------



## kaz9t9

Great thread, really useful!

What size RUB would you house a hatchling corn in? I bought a 9l but im starting to think it might be a tad small? I dont have the snake yet but Im planning ahead :lol2:


----------



## woodsy

this will work for all snakes of different sizes! all you will have to do is get a larger rub as the snake gets larger!


----------



## rantasam

kaz9t9 said:


> Great thread, really useful!
> 
> What size RUB would you house a hatchling corn in? I bought a 9l but im starting to think it might be a tad small? I dont have the snake yet but Im planning ahead :lol2:


I started out with a 20l as above, but a 9l may be ok for a small hatchling.


----------



## rantasam

There are veeery occasionally reports of snakes getting stuck in a tiny gap between the top of the tub and the lid. Although I've never had any problems like this, for the safety-conscious you can try the method below:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/87181-rub-s-converting.html

.. great post.


----------



## kaz9t9

Thanks for the warning! I will pad up the edges to get rid of the gap : victory:


----------



## Harrison

All snakes are different sizes, but taking a guess... what size of RUB would you recommend for a 07 corn?


----------



## kaz9t9

ive got mine in a 9l and seems to be doing fine in it


----------



## Roewammi

I love the recyling going on!


----------



## Skytwin

rantasam said:


> There are veeery occasionally reports of snakes getting stuck in a tiny gap between the top of the tub and the lid. Although I've never had any problems like this, for the safety-conscious you can try the method below:
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/87181-rub-s-converting.html
> 
> .. great post.


Cheers for posting this. I've literally walked in the room and she was sat at the top with her head poking down the gap. I gave it a tap and she moved damn quick but think I'll look into padding it just in case.


----------



## jessu

Great post! Im desperate to get my very first snake but want to make sure i do as much research as poss before hand and not rush into anything!

I particularly love corns and was wondering whats the general rule of thumb snake:viv size as they grow?: victory:


----------



## CTI_Perrin

Great thread! very useful...I am getting my first snake in a couple of months and need all info I ca get ! :-D:lol2:


----------



## hologram

for a 20L rub, what size heat mat would be good for a young corn?

great thread. thanks for the idea!


----------



## snickers

As an example I'm using a 9L RUB for juvenile Carpet Pythons, and a 64L RUB for a larger Carpet python. I'll be upscaling to 5*64L RUBs shortly.

I'm using a 7"*23" heatstrip to heat 2 9L RUBs. I also use an 11"* 35" heatmat to heat a 64L RUB plus 2 9L RUBs. I use a seperate thermostat for each heatmat.

I usually use recycled icecream tubs for hides - tesco tiramisu ice cream is a perfect size


----------



## rantasam

hologram said:


> for a 20L rub, what size heat mat would be good for a young corn?
> 
> great thread. thanks for the idea!


Best thing to do is pop on the RUB website and check the dimensions of that box. Then aim to buy a heatmat that would cover roughly half of the base.


----------



## yasmin_gedeon

i personally hate rubs though - think vivs look alot better - but they are alot more expensive unless you look around or make one 

ABCD0017.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

heres some of my vivs - alot more foliage now though - will put some newer pics up when i am back in london on monday

or photobucket me - to see the snakes themselves


----------



## wac123

will the pet shop owner ask u any questions such as what sort of tank do u have ?


----------



## rantasam

Some will and some won't. If they do then it's a sign of a good staff member - that they are taking the time to ensure you have the correct setup. I have far more faith in shops which ask about these things as it suggests they care about the animal's care once it has left their care. I've had a range of these responses in the past. In one shop the conversation literally went:

"Can I buy that royal please"

"Sure.. that'll be £50"

Needless to say I have never shopped there since. Another shop took great care to ensure I had the correct housing, temperature requirements, hides etc etc.. and because of this they have since taken a lot more of my money. : victory:


----------



## Gaile & Ross

Brilliant idea,great that you don't need to spent a huge amount of money when starting out!! 
Thanks :flrt:


----------



## Angi

I know of several snakes that have died due to getting stuck whilst trying to escape via the gap around the lid - most of them very slow deaths too, so please beware when using these really useful boxes.(try searching re really useful boxes over on the livefood forums if you want more actual info) 
Also, if you read instructions with heatmats I think you will find that there needs to be a small airgap between the heatmat and the "viv" to prevent over heating, this can be over come by placing your box or viv on top of a couple of pieces of polystyrine to allow for airflow.

For anyone using tape to secure a probe in situ, I would not suggest using any tape within the enclosure, numerous snakes (mainly smaller ones) have died as a result of getting stuck to tape - I have witnessed this happenning and it is not pleasent.

Sorry if any of these points seem obvious, I just wanted to raise them for complete newcomers. Forwarned is fore-armed.


----------



## pigglywiggly

i agree re:shops i`m looking around and getting info before i get set up and buy any reptiles, only two shops have been helpful to me

birmingham reptiles and pets 
and
living reef aquatics in dartford

got total third degree in a friendly way, really bothered that you dont make mistakes, happy to chat and give free advice
:lol2:


----------



## minxmagic

great stuff!:notworthy:

i have the vents at one end too...but at the end of the tub


----------



## Burmy Mad

I have fortunatly got a mate who has had reptiles all his life & he set up mine for me for my royal, I'm keeping it in a tub for a while but will eventually get a viv as it will look much nicer,


----------



## the new be

*help please*

question?? i have one viv set up with a heat bulb and a uva light but no heat mat ive been told this is fine as i have a good heat lamp and my corn is fine, i brought another corn today with a empty tank... so i brought a heat lamp and brought a uve light to. but was told that i dnt need it just need the heat mat and natural light is fine.. is this ok?? or do you have to have the UVA bulb or is that just to brighten up the tank? thx


----------



## the new be

Please can anyone answer my question???


----------



## start-up

hi mate if you already have the heat lamp then your ok to use it just make sure that you put a guard on it and ensure that it is put through a stat to prevent it from overheating your snake. Corns are nocturnal and as such dont require UV light so if you can your as well to take it back and get a refund. a heat mat on its own is perfectly ok for now, perhaps when you move into a large viv when its an adult you could use a lamp so its up to you if you want to keep hold of it just now of not.

M


----------



## the new be

Thanks very much for your advice, helped me alot :lol2:


----------



## the new be

*Please urgent advice*

hey another question,
I have a baby royal 08 and she is in my 3ft viv she has settled in fine. the man in the pet shop said royals have to have a heat lamp in a propa viv and are not allowed heat mats. the thing is she keeps climbing up the walls and has pulled the wirers out of the lamp and blew the fuse which is a pain had to go by another bulb coz it broke the bulb to! (which aint cheep coz ive gone threw 3now!!!)can they go on a heat mat or is this bad for them!!! i have another mat but i need to sort it out before she blows it AGAIN


----------



## Kopite

Thanks it was very helpful


----------



## rybuzz

the new be said:


> hey another question,
> I have a baby royal 08 and she is in my 3ft viv she has settled in fine. the man in the pet shop said royals have to have a heat lamp in a propa viv and are not allowed heat mats. the thing is she keeps climbing up the walls and has pulled the wirers out of the lamp and blew the fuse which is a pain had to go by another bulb coz it broke the bulb to! (which aint cheep coz ive gone threw 3now!!!)can they go on a heat mat or is this bad for them!!! i have another mat but i need to sort it out before she blows it AGAIN


i have never kept royals myself but i am looking in to acquiring one in the near future, and most places say heat mats are ok, however if your vivarium is wood, there could be a problem with the heat transfering to the vivarium. just remember, pet shops are helpful, but as with all pet shops they have a personal preference, when i got my BD, one said keep on calci sand as a baby and one said newspaper. are you using a guard on your light? i would suggest maybe taking some tubing, like on a thick wire. cut it in half and secure all your wires in one piece of wire attached to the roof by upwards facing screws. as long as you take advice from others and use your inititive, im sure he will be fine


----------



## bEnNy THE BeArDeD

nice set up


----------



## bEnNy THE BeArDeD

nice housing but could do with a bit more space to be honest


----------



## Raver

I have a table which would be ideal for a vivarium. The table is 35x19 inches. Is that big enough for a baby corn? Obviously I could get a smaller one. And then the depth which can go up to whatever.


----------



## Mitch_Moshi

Raver said:


> I have a table which would be ideal for a vivarium. The table is 35x19 inches. Is that big enough for a baby corn? Obviously I could get a smaller one. And then the depth which can go up to whatever.


I have my baby corn (well she's 4 months old now) in a 30cm*30cm Exo-Terra.

So that size is plenty. Infact an adults requirements are pretty much that size (Most people suggest 36*18*18) so 35*19 would be perfect size infact


----------



## Raver

Thanks dude. Just needed to make sure I get the right viv. Wait, Im not sure if I should get a baby of get an adult.. Should I get a baby and watch it grow or skip that part and buy an adult?


----------



## Mitch_Moshi

Raver said:


> Thanks dude. Just needed to make sure I get the right viv. Wait, Im not sure if I should get a baby of get an adult.. Should I get a baby and watch it grow or skip that part and buy an adult?


That's up to you.

Personally I can't think of anything nicer than seeing it grow up from a little worm into a nice 4-5ft snake  Just to see it's progression subtle changes in colour and stuff, it's great.

Also, Corns are rather docile, so they're pretty much tame from the start, and yes as babies they're a bit quick, but as long as you're aware of where they are when they're out they're great to watch. Whenever Stheno is out she'll try and explore everywhere if I didn't keep a hand on her.


----------



## sparky4life

Raver said:


> I have a table which would be ideal for a vivarium. The table is 35x19 inches. Is that big enough for a baby corn? Obviously I could get a smaller one. And then the depth which can go up to whatever.


I remember reading somewhere that often corn snakes gets a tad scared if their housing is to big for them, so what i sugest you should do is to maybe if you are going to use the big viv to maybe put in alot of hiding space for your corn and some flat rocks and branches so that it can hide and explore, the more playroom and hiding places they have the happier you can expect them to be:2thumb:


----------



## **MarijA**

will that be big enough when the corn snake grows up ?


----------



## rantasam

**MarijA** said:


> will that be big enough when the corn snake grows up ?


Some people house their snakes in RUBS for life - RUBS are available in various sizes and some are big enough. Personally I prefer to move them to vivs when they reach a larger size so I can see them better, but it is personal preference really. I also prefer ceramic heating to heat mats, and again you would need a wooden viv in order to use this method.


----------



## Taz Devil

Thanks for creating this thread. I currently keep Phasmids (Stick Insects) but due problems with my back I am now unable to get out and about as much for the food plants that they eat, so I have decided to cease keeping them and look for something that does not require marching around various parts of the country side looking for various plants to feed them on.

I have wanted to keep a snake for many years but never took any further, but seeing as I have 90% of the equipment to hand I thought I would make a start and look around for information. This thread has helped with setting up the various bits and bobs I have.

My currently list consists of:-

3 Exo Terra Terrariums (W60cm x D45cm x H60cm, W45cm x D45cm x H60cm and W30cm x D30cm x H45)
1 Large w48" x d18" x h18" fish tank converted into 3 individual (W18" x D18" x H16") vivs with sliding doors which I have stood on it's end, but I can remove the dividers and create a single 4 foot tank.
1 x Exo Terra Light Canopy for the 60x45x60 terrarium
1 x Exo Terra Digital Thermometer
1 x Exo Terra Digital Hygrometer
1 x Small Exo Terra Water Bowl
1 x Small Exo Terra Hide
1 x Heat Mat (Dimensions unknown but I'd say in the region of 12" x 12".
1 x HabiStat Dimmer Thermostat

Plus other bits and bobs collected over the past year or so.

My 45x45x60 Exo Terra is currently empty but will soon be housing all my Trachy Nymphs leaving the 30x30x45 free for a small corn snake.

The information in this thread has helped me identify the various items I would require for the housing and well being for my first Corn Snake.

One question I do have is:- 
Would it be OK to use Astro Turf (Artificial grass) as a substrate for the bottom of the tank??

I am currently awaiting the arrival of a couple of books (one on Corn Snakes and the other on Burmese python (I think) to arrive from one of the users on this site, in the mean time I am scurrying all over the internet looking for as much information as possible. The only thing I have not looked at yet is where to get my first Corn Snake from, I was hoping to find somewhere in South Yorkshire, preferably Barnsley, that breeds and sells Snakes. The only place I can find near to me is a place called Aqua Inn but I have heard that they sell wild caught animals rather than captive bred. 

So once again, thanks for an excellent thread,


----------



## Sitting_duck

Thanks for this thread


----------



## rantasam

Taz Devil said:


> One question I do have is:-
> Would it be OK to use Astro Turf (Artificial grass) as a substrate for the bottom of the tank??
> 
> I was hoping to find somewhere in South Yorkshire, preferably Barnsley, that breeds and sells Snakes.


Yeah, people use astro turf as a substrate. I would get 2 pieces so you can swap one out for cleaning when soiled and replace it with the other.

Snakes and Adders in Sheffield is about a half hour from Barnsley and is one of the best shops in the country.. well worth a visit.


----------



## melvin-killer

*wkd*

this is reli usefull thanks:2thumb:


----------



## tombutler86

*good*

il do the same


----------



## kellym82

loads of really helpful info here, thank you! :lol2:


----------



## dragon ranch

Very useful post especially soon I will be getting my first Snake, cant wait


----------



## Taz Devil

rantasam said:


> Snakes and Adders in Sheffield is about a half hour from Barnsley and is one of the best shops in the country.. well worth a visit.


I've been through to Sheffield Exotics as I sold them some of my Trachy nymphs a while back. But I'll give S&A a bash when the time comes.

One other question that doesn't seem to be easily searchable. What temperatures would the warm end and cool end be.

I've read 32°C for the warm end and around 25°C for the cooler end. Can anyone verify this for me as I don't want to be cooking or freezing it.


----------



## taylort

*thanks*

Great pics lovely snakes and really usefull advice ... helped a lot thank you


----------



## cookie14

*very helpful*

after reading your post it as made me more confident about getting my first snake and how to house it properly. 10/10. mitch


----------



## rantasam

Taz Devil said:


> I've been through to Sheffield Exotics as I sold them some of my Trachy nymphs a while back. But I'll give S&A a bash when the time comes.
> 
> One other question that doesn't seem to be easily searchable. What temperatures would the warm end and cool end be.
> 
> I've read 32°C for the warm end and around 25°C for the cooler end. Can anyone verify this for me as I don't want to be cooking or freezing it.


If it's a corn snake, then you should be aiming for around 85'f in the warm end and 75'f in the cool end (just under 30'c in the warm and just inder 25'c in the cool). The temperature for other species can, and in most cases does, vary.


----------



## jonnymoose

really helped me out


----------



## Taz Devil

rantasam said:


> If it's a corn snake, then you should be aiming for around 85'f in the warm end and 75'f in the cool end (just under 30'c in the warm and just inder 25'c in the cool). The temperature for other species can, and in most cases does, vary.


Thanks for that. Will be setting tank up ready this weekend. Meaning I get a week of temperature monitoring in before the snake goes in.


----------



## earthling

Hi I shall be buying my first ever boa in a few weeks from a friend and I think I've planned it ALL wrong so far...:gasp:

Firstly, it's a baby boa so I planned on putting him/her into an empty fish tank which is approx 18 ins long by 12 ins by 12 ins. I'm guessing this will last about 2 days so I bought a 4ft fish tank then read somewhere that baby snakes like to feel 'closed in' and secure ????

I've got 5 children (well, 3 under the age of 4 and the others are teens) so safety would obviously be paramount. For this reason, do I need a locking lid or would the flimsy effort that comes with most fish tanks suffice, providing I use cover glass, until he is bigger?

I've heard about using Aspen as substrate, providing a bowl of water for soaking, feeding baby mice/rats etc and having to keep one end of the tank a different temperature from the other but how do you do this ?

If I've got lights running along the length of the tank, surely the heat from these would prevent the tank from having a cold end ? Or does it mean use a smaller heater than you normally would so that the heat doesn't penetrate the full length of the tank ?

Any advice GREATLY appreciated as I've always wanted to keep a snake (after years of only fish and children !) and I've been offered a gorgeous little tinker !!!


----------



## PrincessBlondie

Very informative thread!!! Well done :notworthy:


----------



## earthling

In fact, scrap what I wrote above.....I've looked at various sites this afternoon and have decided to go with the OP and the RUB idea...mainly because it has a lockable lid (handy with inquisitive fingers around) but also, it will fit snugly underneath one of my fish tanks in a metal frame and this frame is large enough to hold a 4ft tank so as the snake gets bigger, I can 'upgrade' to a larger RUB or a viv !! WHoohoo...looking forward to getting him now !!


----------



## rantasam

Good choice Earthling. Fish tanks can be notoriously difficult to maintain correct temperatutres and humidity in, are very 'open' which could leave a snake feeling exposed and also have problems with their lids - snakes are expert escape artists and would have no difficulties pushing off a standard fish tank lid.

It is possible to house snakes in tanks correctly, but you'd need to be prepared for the above problems and find away around them if they did affect your setup. RUBs and wooden vivs are the choice for many people.


----------



## dano76

Good info for newcomers, but how do you get your snake to eat mince pies.........................?


----------



## herpfreakuk

thanks


----------



## herpfreakuk

would this basic care work for either a hognose or a baby coastal carpet?


----------



## rantasam

Short answer: yes. 

For the hognose I would increase the depth of the substrate (i.e. aspen) sightly as they are keen little burrowers. Be aware however, then as you increase the thickness of the substrate, you may be decreasing the amount of heat that transfers from the heat mat into the viv. Make sure you monitor temperatures carefully to find the right balance.

Carpets are arboreal, or at least semi-arboreal, so in this case I would make sure they are some fairly sturdy branches or dowels in there so they can climb. Make sure they are fixed in a way that isn't going to fall and injure your snake.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

I really had no idea it could all be done so cheaply. *prints off thread to leave lying around in my parents eyeline :whistling2:'


----------



## whitewitch

*Hi there people.im new to the site-it was recommended to me by a friend who has 8 diff snakes.I have two black cats,2rexcoat buck rats,a trop fish tank&my leopard gecko Bodiddly.Ive joined up for some tips as Im getting a viv ready for a corn for my sons 11th bday.Ive got my viv,thermo,heatmat,1 hide&waterbowl but still got a few bits to go..good job Ive got til October!Im wondering if anyone has any useful hints&tips for the best care to give a corn as Im new to the snake world.So many people on the web say so many different things and its sooooo confusing.What is the best substrate to use apart from newspaper?thanks for reading :blush:*


----------



## divvie_dave

Ok... this is an awesome thread.... I've always wanted a snake, but didn't want to go through the process of buying another viv. I really didn't even think about using these boxes for em, even though I use them to house my roaches, it just never occurred to me.

So, from what I think I understand. A 50l RUB would be suitable for an adult corn???? Or have I got this all wrong?


----------



## ArranPythonMan

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the advice! I'm thinking of getting a royal python soon! A male as my brother has a female and we want to breed, as I said thanks!


----------



## crawshaws

*Royals*



the new be said:


> hey another question,
> I have a baby royal 08 and she is in my 3ft viv she has settled in fine. the man in the pet shop said royals have to have a heat lamp in a propa viv and are not allowed heat mats. the thing is she keeps climbing up the walls and has pulled the wirers out of the lamp and blew the fuse which is a pain had to go by another bulb coz it broke the bulb to! (which aint cheep coz ive gone threw 3now!!!)can they go on a heat mat or is this bad for them!!! i have another mat but i need to sort it out before she blows it AGAIN


The petshop i go to in leeds, they advised that heat mats are fine for when it is really warm and the ambient air temp in the viv will be around 28c

But for the winter months and cold days, the ambient air temp is low and the mat will not heat the surrounding air, this can cause RI's in royals

For my royal i use a Ceramic heater and yes she does climb the wire but you could always use some trunking for the wire that it climbs on (remember if it is close to the Heat sorce it will have to be heat resistant)


----------



## crawshaws

*Shops*



rantasam said:


> Snakes and Adders in Sheffield is about a half hour from Barnsley and is one of the best shops in the country.. well worth a visit.


Agreed, TPets next door to where they were based when in leeds is also an excellent place to go. It is owned by the guy that used to work with Chaz when he was in Leeds.

Snakes and Adders is worth the drive for anyone, from anywhere IMO.

The staff know their stuff and you can have a laugh with them, even if you have never met them before.

i dont think i have ever been to the shop and it have been empty, they always have ppl in.

Link: Tyranosaurus Pets
Link: Snakes n Addershttp://www.snakesnadders.co.uk/


----------



## SykeSnake

Good thread, nice and easy for beginners


----------



## Brierley

Cheers mate, soon to buy a corn snake as I don't really have much experience with snakes, this will help a lot. Thanks once again!

Brierley.


----------



## scubasam75

Great thread, thanks for the ideas. just completed one very similar to house my young corn snake in. She loves it. Far cheaper than buying the pet shop plastic vivs. Cheers


----------



## Annihilation

What size RUB would i need to house my 3ft burm in? And give it enough space to grow?


----------



## bubblesavage25

hi all, now viv or rub thats the question lol well i cant stand rubs to look at but get the practical side of them but a viv looks so much better, 

so built this, 10 vivs(only 8 lit) not bad for £300 eh:no1:


----------



## brynley

GREAT :notworthy: Just wondering wont the heat mat melt the Plastic !!!! :lol2:


----------



## Jellyman

great thread :no1:


----------



## 4ftfreedom

my snake (jaxx) first home


----------



## Night_Winder

Excellent thread really useful 

I'm planning to purchase a Children's Python in the not too distant future but at the moment I'm working on the enclosure for the animal; 

~ 34.5' long, 17.7' high, 14.9' deep.
~ Sides will be sorta common building timber, back will be ply timber, and the top and bottom "tongue and groove" flooring panels. The front will be perspex.
~ The perspex will be cut in two (11.8' and 5.9') and hinged. The top will also be hinged about half way (7.4'). That's to allow access in. 
~ Plan to provide lighting by means of a 12.6' long Fluro, 8 watts, at one end of the enclosure (which will pry be the hot end).
~ For heating I was advised a heat pad would likely be sufficient.

How's that sound?


----------



## 4ftfreedom

Night_Winder said:


> Excellent thread really useful
> 
> I'm planning to purchase a Children's Python in the not too distant future but at the moment I'm working on the enclosure for the animal;
> 
> ~ 34.5' long, 17.7' high, 14.9' deep.
> ~ Sides will be sorta common building timber, back will be ply timber, and the top and bottom "tongue and groove" flooring panels. The front will be perspex.
> ~ The perspex will be cut in two (11.8' and 5.9') and hinged. The top will also be hinged about half way (7.4'). That's to allow access in.
> ~ Plan to provide lighting by means of a 12.6' long Fluro, 8 watts, at one end of the enclosure (which will pry be the hot end).
> ~ For heating I was advised a heat pad would likely be sufficient.
> 
> How's that sound?


sounds tidy to me, mine is 34" wide, 24" high and 21" deep. 

if you can it might be better to make the height and depth a bit bigger, just my opinion : victory:


----------



## Night_Winder

4ftfreedom said:


> sounds tidy to me, mine is 34" wide, 24" high and 21" deep.


Thanks, aha I see. What do you keep in it?



4ftfreedom said:


> if you can it might be better to make the height and depth a bit bigger, just my opinion : victory:


It's a possibility, thanks for that.


----------



## DanEssex

Great Help, im doin my reserch as im a noob to snakes :no1: thanks!!!


----------



## 4ftfreedom

i have a royal in mine, with the depth a bit bigger it gives alot of floor space for him to move around, and the height is good as he is starting to climb alot now. 

just gives them room to explore basically


----------



## cbarnes1987

Probably a stupid question but with the rubs does the heat mat go inside or out the tub?


----------



## imitebmike

They normally go outside, unless its made of some freaky heat-resistant plastic


----------



## cbarnes1987

thanks


----------



## Wolflore

*RUBs and heat*

Hi,

I'm new to the forum but just wanted to put in my two pence worth about RUBs and heat. We used to use them where I used to work and regularly filled them with boiling water to heat other plastic (polyurethane) pieces to reshape them. Not sure what temp heat mats actually reach at the top end, but I'm guessing less than 100 celsius?


----------



## 04mcurran

*thanks*

hi looking to get a corn snake and this post was very helpful for me to see wat i need to do for my first vivarium thanks


----------



## Boon

Good advice. Thanks :no1:


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz

kaz9t9 said:


> Great thread, really useful!
> 
> What size RUB would you house a hatchling corn in? I bought a 9l but im starting to think it might be a tad small? I dont have the snake yet but Im planning ahead :lol2:


 What size dimensions? I would say about 1ft long by about 1ft wide would so for a hatchling upto about 12 months old


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz

Can you still get the 20l at staples. Just checked on website that dont do them anymore. How much was the tub?


----------



## tazmania

*Newbie*

Hi just brought a cron snake approx 5mth old, hes in a faunarium at present using a 100 w bulb with a habistat dimmer thermostat during the day and a heat mat at night ( inside my 3ft viv ), from what i have read i do not need the bulb, will burn snake when he moves into viv, in a wooden viv am i ok to place mat inside in the floor with aspen on top and will my habistat thermostat work with the heat mat?

also fed him a pinkie on fri but havnt seen any poop as yet???


----------



## Skaterpunkdan

anyone know how good of a size id need for leopard gecko 80L? lol dont have a clue as im a newbie


----------



## kgrieve28

*my rat sanake*

i keep a great plains rrat snake the same way in a rub bt find that my mat is realy on due to the temp of my room . any sugestions on what i may be doing wrong. the air temp seams to be fine at aronnd 25 0c is this ok ? 
i keep a royal i a viv bt dont pot my sensor on the mat itsef bt just above it should i change this 
tanxs kev


----------



## Flampam

This is going to sound really stupid, but when I take temperatures in a RUB should I take it from the floor, or the air temperature in the RUB, I just wanna make sure everythings right when I finally get a snake.


----------



## Saber

This was a really helpful article and you clearly love your snakes and look after them well. 

My only thing to suggest to new comers is to make sure that the height of a box is above 4 " as when a young snake is feeding it needs to lift its head up and its too restricted if the box has no depth. But then as you said high boxes probably suit only a few snakes and somewhere around 5.5" is a good height for many. (especially if someone sets up a drawer system and uses these type of boxes for that. ) There are a few species that like to cling to a branch all day and off the ground , so they would need a different set up. (So some of the answers depends on what species you are keeping. ) But for the snakes you are keeping you are doing some very nice tanks.


----------



## animalmad1

Hello there
Thankyou for all this infro this thread is a big help my son is after a baby corn snake :2thumb:


----------



## Kalouda

Don't RUB's have bulbs or UVB in them? Would a snake need it or is the heat mat suffice?


----------



## stuiethekid

heat mat is fine, and natural light/heat is good too as corn snakes are usually found in and around barns & farms in america (hence the name "corn")  
people only tend to use lights etc to improve the look of the set ups 

personally i have "doris" near the window with a heat mat and a small lamp over the lid which i turn on from time to time


----------



## kaleluk31

jakk said:


> i think its pretty much the same thing for boas ect just a bigger tub but dnt take my word for it
> 
> awsome thread 1000points:no1:


ok silly question but when cleaning out a snake vivarium, where do you put the snake?


----------



## nooney165

kaleluk31 said:


> ok silly question but when cleaning out a snake vivarium, where do you put the snake?


 in a box or give it some1 to hold or if its a small snake thats likes to be handled around you neck (like my corn)


----------



## kaleluk31

nooney165 said:


> in a box or give it some1 to hold or if its a small snake thats likes to be handled around you neck (like my corn)


well its 4ft long.
i just got a 35l RUB box today that looks ideal


----------



## kaleluk31

what disinfectant can i use to clean out my wooden snake viv that's *not *£5+ each?


----------



## heron

You didn't really need to quote the entire first post now, did you 

I use Cascade Reptile disinfectant.


----------



## kaleluk31

heron said:


> I use Cascade Reptile disinfectant.


Sorry my mistake.

so i presume it lasts a long time cleaning it out once every 3-4 weeks


----------



## kaleluk31

about the heating arrangement im not sure which way i want to go.

im using a light heat bulb during the day to simulate day/night (but im worried on the conflicting advice of some saying ball pythons dont like light and some say they dont mind)

at night i turn it off but keep the heat matt with 3 layers of newspaper running 24/7. All this seems ok so far.

i habistat temperature thermostat and a dimming thermostat for the light bulb on its way to be delivered.

what i want to do is...
run the heat bulb on the dimming thermostat and switch it off at night to simulate day and night

run the heat matt covered with a patch of linoleum (as suggested by another person in a thread on here i forget where) 
controlled by the habistat temperature thermostat. this will be on 24 hours a day at a slightly colder temp then the heat bulb by day

will this be ok, i dont have alot of money to spend to keep chopping and changing as they say


----------



## Vikx993

hey all

Looking at getting my first baby corn in the next few weeks, just getting a tad confused over the set up! 

I have a smallish starter viv with everything in there, just unsure about the heat mat, I have one but I have no way of changing the temp of it, what do i need? lol 

Just want to make sure I have everything and the tank is the right heat! 

I am getting a 4ft viv when the time comes.

oh and the starter kit i have is 
*Komodo Snake Starter Kit*

and now im worried after reading the review on here!! Although have no issues with buying the bigger tank sooner. just want guidance!!


----------



## kaleluk31

Vikx993 said:


> hey all
> 
> Looking at getting my first baby corn in the next few weeks, just getting a tad confused over the set up!
> 
> I have a smallish starter viv with everything in there, just unsure about the heat mat, I have one but I have no way of changing the temp of it, what do i need? lol
> 
> Just want to make sure I have everything and the tank is the right heat!
> 
> I am getting a 4ft viv when the time comes.
> 
> oh and the starter kit i have is
> *Komodo Snake Starter Kit*
> 
> and now im worried after reading the review on here!! Although have no issues with buying the bigger tank sooner. just want guidance!!


go to ebay and get a heat mat thermostat to keep the temp. these thermastats are 100W max things but your thermostat wount be that much

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MICROCLIMATE-MINISTAT-100-100W-THERMOSTAT-HEATMATS-/280557250179?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Reptiles_Spiders_Insects&hash=item415283e683


----------



## kaleluk31

*light fittings*

ok heres what i wanna do
use a microclimate dimmer thermostat on a ceramic light fitting of a 100w, will a 100w allow me to set it to 88f for a 3ft x 15 x 18 viv, or will it push the bulb to far?

on the cold end i wanna use a heat mat and control that to a lower temp of 78f using a habistat temperature thermostat and cover it with a piece of linoleum to prevent any chance of the mat burning the snake

both of these will be on 24/7

i want light bulb to simulate "some light" during the day but id switch it off at night, can i use a energy saving bulb? and can i use the heat bulb holder/fitting i have at the moment that i wanna change from so instead of the regular light heat bulb its just alight bulb?

ill have 2 hides one at the hot and and the other at the cold end and a water bowel at the cold end

if its all wrong please correct me.


----------



## Vikx993

thermostat ordered  yay

now to ahem sort out a RUB and all the other little bits!


----------



## kaleluk31

Vikx993 said:


> thermostat ordered  yay
> 
> now to ahem sort out a RUB and all the other little bits!


i have a rub
i just need a ceramic lamp and fixing with guard

this dimming thermostat to come in the post

im going to buy some aspen substrate 

i may get a low wattage bulb for day time simulation cos my room isnt the lightest 

i will wait till this Sunday to try feed him as that will have been 8 days since i got him.
ill keep people postage

are ball pythons climbers?


----------



## kaleluk31

rantasam said:


> There's often a lot of questions about how to setup a home ready for your first snake. I thought I'd put some pictures together and explain a bit about the setups I used to have when my current snakes were 'iccle.


Ive read that up to a certain age you use newspaper for subsrtate, at what age do you use aspen?

what is the best substrate that royal pythons like?

what kinda climb branch is suitable for royals? do they climb at all?


----------



## wesidekillaz

very nice love the fact all the housing is made from food boxes lol


----------



## wesidekillaz

kaleluk31 said:


> Ive read that up to a certain age you use newspaper for subsrtate, at what age do you use aspen?
> 
> what is the best substrate that royal pythons like?
> 
> what kinda climb branch is suitable for royals? do they climb at all?


newspaper is always a good substrate to use, but as to the question of what is the right age is all depending on what you feel comfortable maintaining and its all part of trial and error really.
and my royal climbs i used the flexi branch from the EXO TERRA range sold in most pet stores


----------



## kaleluk31

*vivarium size*

Just wondered...
do you guys think my 3ft x 15 ich wide x 18 high is big enough for when my male royal python is adult?


----------



## heron

Royals are ground dwelling so don't need a great amount of height at all. They are clumsy climbers so a tall viv is a waste really. Yours sounds fine.


----------



## RachJW

This is great, just going to get my first snake - a royal python. Thanks for this!


----------



## **louise**

Really helpful thread. Getting our first corn snake in a few weeks and been doing loads of research and this forum has been a great source of quality info.

:notworthy:


----------



## mad1

*snake housing*

BRILLIANT..................This has been really helpful, just got my first snake!! Also lots if ppl believe they have to have uvb light? I believe this is not correct? :no1: :2thumb:


----------



## slugsiss32

How long would a 20l tub last a Corn?


----------



## eskie123

i wouldent have a boa for a first snake to be honest


----------



## Xerse

mad1 said:


> BRILLIANT..................This has been really helpful, just got my first snake!! Also lots if ppl believe they have to have uvb light? I believe this is not correct? :no1: :2thumb:


Erm..snakes don't need UVB light, lizards do :2thumb:

some species of snake might..but i really don't think so.


----------



## Johnny13

Xerse said:


> Erm..snakes don't need UVB light, lizards do :2thumb:
> 
> some species of snake might..but i really don't think so.


Brilliant thread cheers. We have just got a 4 year old Californian King who is bloody fab. We also inherited for a week a leopard gecko. Now the viv they are in is very basically homemade. It has a heat mat in each viv ie one on top of the other, but only low voltage lights inside. I had the gecko eating today, and also had simon (snake) out a fair bit and he was very active. His feeding day is tomorrow. 

The viv they are in has more air escape gaps than a fat ninja farting, so Im wondering if the thermostat which is on all the time and keeps the lights on, means the old guy we got them from (rescue) has put the wrong lamps in and they should be lv heat lamps. I dont think its warm enough so have keep our house heating at 30 degrees with an ambient temp of 26 since we got them (yesterday). Im not complaining, much, but, until I can build a proper living area for them both (and a royal if I get my way!!) what is the best way of making sure they have the right heat and somewhere to relax. I will take pics of the viv but it is proper basic I'm afraid.

And no I didnt rush into anything, just simon (the snake!!) had nowhere to go and I will not see a decent natural amazing creature put to the lap of the shite back up our councils have for such reptiles!!! I might not have thought it through, but I want to do the very best I can


----------



## NathPrice

Finally someone that doesn't try and push you in the direction of the vivariums that cost an awful lot! haha


----------



## gecko lady

How big is your cornsnake? and will this always be her viv or will you get a bigger one?
Love this thread by the way! helped me loads!


----------



## Cornetta

I shall be buying a Carolina Corn Snake in the next week, as i've allways wanted a reptile and now have the room to do it, this make shift viv is an excellent idea, and i plan on making it a big hobby of mine, if there is anyone else new or experienced that would like to share experience or compare i'd be very willing to listen! BTW is the Carolina Corn Snake the most basic corn to have? I'm buying one for £45 a hatchling, would everyone else recommend this before i definately settle on it! 

Many thanks :notworthy:


----------



## Xerse

Cornetta said:


> I shall be buying a Carolina Corn Snake in the next week, as i've allways wanted a reptile and now have the room to do it, this make shift viv is an excellent idea, and i plan on making it a big hobby of mine, if there is anyone else new or experienced that would like to share experience or compare i'd be very willing to listen! BTW is the Carolina Corn Snake the most basic corn to have? I'm buying one for £45 a hatchling, would everyone else recommend this before i definately settle on it!
> 
> Many thanks :notworthy:


A carolina corn snake is the 'normal' corn snake. So yes, it's the most basic. However all morphs of corn snakes are exactly the same in care, they just have different colours. I'd look at some corn snake morphs to find the colours you personally like, and go with that.

£45 is pretty expensive for a carolina, but pretty much all shops are over priced when it comes to things like this. Maybe try buy from a reputable breeder on here, they are far cheaper, and some people even give hatchlings for free.


----------



## hector2011

*boa in the living room*

hi will it be ok to keep my boa in the secured viv with a lock!!!!! in my living room even though the dog comes in and out???? obviously dog and snake wont be out together but just generally as strugglin where to put me large viv in the house!!!! where i can keep an eye on her


----------



## purpleminx

*couple of questions*

would a 50cm x 20cm tank be too big for a young corn snake? or would it be okay with plenty of places to hide away?
I am looking to home/rescue a corn snake and have been offered this tank, hence the question. If it is too big I could have it as a moving up tank and get a smaller tub before then of course......

I have contacted Berkshire Reptile Rescue to see if they have any needing homing but there do' seem to be many easy to find reptile rescues near me. I would rather rescue but if not can anyone recommend a reputable breeder in the West Surrey/North Hampshire area please?


----------



## Xerse

purpleminx said:


> would a 50cm x 20cm tank be too big for a young corn snake? or would it be okay with plenty of places to hide away?
> I am looking to home/rescue a corn snake and have been offered this tank, hence the question. If it is too big I could have it as a moving up tank and get a smaller tub before then of course......
> 
> I have contacted Berkshire Reptile Rescue to see if they have any needing homing but there do' seem to be many easy to find reptile rescues near me. I would rather rescue but if not can anyone recommend a reputable breeder in the West Surrey/North Hampshire area please?



I've kept hatchling corn snakes (around 2 months old) in the same size enclosure. They were both fine in there, and i only ever had 2 hides (one each side) and a fair few fake plants strewn about, along with a water bowl.

They're both actually still in enclosures this size, and they're about 9-10 months old now. (they're going in vivs this month though)

I can't help with reputable breeders, but if you post a wanted ad in the classifieds, i'm sure someone will get in contact with you. : victory:


----------



## wynford02

*Help*

Hi im new on here got my first rep 2 weeks ago 3 year old corn rescue was in bad way got him new viv which is 4 foot and now he has what seems like fungal on top of his head what can cause this and what can i do for him thank you


----------



## RhacodactyBoy

hey dude,

thanks for this post was great info and love the pics with it. nice set up


----------



## Xerse

wynford02 said:


> Hi im new on here got my first rep 2 weeks ago 3 year old corn rescue was in bad way got him new viv which is 4 foot and now he has what seems like fungal on top of his head what can cause this and what can i do for him thank you


Start a thread in the main snakes section, and try upload some pictures onto your thread, there will be a lot more people able to help you through there.


----------



## NickBenger

Xerse said:


> I've kept hatchling corn snakes (around 2 months old) in the same size enclosure. They were both fine in there, and i only ever had 2 hides (one each side) and a fair few fake plants strewn about, along with a water bowl.
> 
> They're both actually still in enclosures this size, and they're about 9-10 months old now. (they're going in vivs this month though)
> 
> I can't help with reputable breeders, but if you post a wanted ad in the classifieds, i'm sure someone will get in contact with you. : victory:


Nothing wrong with buying from a shop just expect higher prices as they have to pay the breeder and then for the food and electric whilst they have it etc. they need to sell at a higher price.


----------



## cheistheheathen

im getting a royal, the original poster i s saying a 20ltr rub and others are saying 9 ltr in other threads, im more inclined towards 20. but i dunno anyone have any opinions on ideal size for a cb11??: victory: :blush:


----------



## Wolflore

Start with a 9l then move up to an 18l. Mines a CB10 and was in a 9l til she was about 350g. She's still in an 18l at 550g. Won't be moving her up anytime soon. They have a tendency to agoraphobia


----------



## Antony1326

Thanks! That was really helpful! Well, I got my new corn snake about a month ago, and he's only young right now (3 and a half months) and this, being my first snake, is a big question for me: Currently, he's in a small faunarium, and the pet shop told me that he can stay in a faun until he's around a year old, but he's been rubbing his nose on things and looking like he wants to get out. I don't know if it would be okay to move him into my 3 foot viv yet... Any suggestions anyone?


----------



## berbers

Antony1326 said:


> Thanks! That was really helpful! Well, I got my new corn snake about a month ago, and he's only young right now (3 and a half months) and this, being my first snake, is a big question for me: Currently, he's in a small faunarium, and the pet shop told me that he can stay in a faun until he's around a year old, but he's been rubbing his nose on things and looking like he wants to get out. I don't know if it would be okay to move him into my 3 foot viv yet... Any suggestions anyone?


he's just exploring his surroundings. if you move him into a large viv too soon he will likely to feel exposed and stressed. 

my corn is about 9months, approx 18" long, (the width of large faun plus a bit more). this is fine for him right now and i wont be moving him up for at least a couple of months.

if you choose to put him into a viv make sure its packed with hides, logs, leaves etc. to make him feel secure


----------



## Antony1326

berbers said:


> he's just exploring his surroundings. if you move him into a large viv too soon he will likely to feel exposed and stressed.
> 
> my corn is about 9months, approx 18" long, (the width of large faun plus a bit more). this is fine for him right now and i wont be moving him up for at least a couple of months.
> 
> if you choose to put him into a viv make sure its packed with hides, logs, leaves etc. to make him feel secure


Hey, thanks for the feedback! And yeah, he has plenty of hides (and a little bush thing he loves to curl up in) and I swap them around now and again so he has new places to explore


----------



## berbers

its your choice what size enclosure you use altho too big is better than too small. if you put him in a large viv, keep the faun on standby incase he freaks out!! some snakes can go off their food etc if they feel threatened by open spaces.

how long is your corn?


----------



## Antony1326

I'm not sure to the exact size (and he is still in his faun, I misread your answer, sorry.) I'd say he's about foot.


----------



## berbers

Antony1326 said:


> I'm not sure to the exact size (and he is still in his faun, I misread your answer, sorry.) I'd say he's about foot.


 
personally i'd keep him in the faun. plus its fun to watch them wriggling around!!


----------



## Antony1326

Yeah, you're right! Thanks for all your help!


----------



## naoste

hi this has been really helpful as we need a new house for lacy but she is a mexican black would it still work with her weve only had her few months shes not shedded yet so im wee bit worried abt her what temp should ur temp sit at as we never got one with her so we got one the other day


----------



## naoste

*temp for black mexican king*

can anyone tell me what the tank should be sitting at for a black mexican king snake please we not long got temp gauge as pet shop said we didnt need it but then another place said we did so dont wont anything to happen to her so thought id better get one also she is still in the box u get in the starter kit is that ok or do i move her to a viv or the eco terr thing she us abt 22 inches maybe a bit bigger


----------



## mjh73

Great post, thank you very much!


----------



## NickBenger

naoste said:


> can anyone tell me what the tank should be sitting at for a black mexican king snake please we not long got temp gauge as pet shop said we didnt need it but then another place said we did so dont wont anything to happen to her so thought id better get one also she is still in the box u get in the starter kit is that ok or do i move her to a viv or the eco terr thing she us abt 22 inches maybe a bit bigger


I assume your heating it by a heat mat if so the hot side (The mat should only cover 1/3 to 1/2 of the enclosure) should be between about 28c and 30c. Temperature dials are awful, electric ones are MUCH more accurate. 

At 22 inches your MBK could go into a vivarium if you want to but it could wait, that's down to you. If you do go for a vivarium my favourite option for a snake of that size is the Vivexotic LX36, cheapest place I know of is Surreypetsupplies on the internet it comes flatpack but is easy to build.


----------



## Louise&Kaytee

really useful info :no1: were looking into getting a baby corn when ive done loads more research.

i have a spare tank that our turtle used before she grew out of it, length 24inch height 18inch width 12inch. would i have to upgrade at some point? i didnt save the lid when we got it so would looking for a replacement lid be a better option or getting a bigger tank/viv?

thankyou x


----------



## NickBenger

Louise&Kaytee said:


> really useful info :no1: were looking into getting a baby corn when ive done loads more research.
> 
> i have a spare tank that our turtle used before she grew out of it, length 24inch height 18inch width 12inch. would i have to upgrade at some point? i didnt save the lid when we got it so would looking for a replacement lid be a better option or getting a bigger tank/viv?
> 
> thankyou x


Yeah you would need to upgrade it at some point, a 3ft vivarium is the norm for corns. I assume the turtle tank is glass, if it is the problem with that is it holds humidity and heat well so can be hard to get the right care for corn snakes although I'm only going on what I've been told I have never personally tried to keep snakes in glass vivs. 

Wooden vivariums are perfect. You can put holes into really useful boxes for ventilation and adapt them to make good accomodation for younger corn snakes.


----------



## Louise&Kaytee

thanks :-D 

another question, do you expand gradually or can you put them in the 3ft when they outgrow the RUB? 

thankyou x


----------



## NickBenger

Louise&Kaytee said:


> thanks :-D
> 
> another question, do you expand gradually or can you put them in the 3ft when they outgrow the RUB?
> 
> thankyou x


It depends what size you get it at, I put mine in 3ft vivs when they get bigger than 2ft if they aren't doing well in the 3ft viv at that size then you can always move them back and wait longer but they're usually ok. Obviously if you get one really young then you will have to upgrade the RUB size a few times before it gets to 2ft.


----------



## Louise&Kaytee

cheers :-D 
do you know of a guide of what size RUB by what size snake ? if not ill try google and repost it here x


----------



## NickBenger

Louise&Kaytee said:


> cheers :-D
> do you know of a guide of what size RUB by what size snake ? if not ill try google and repost it here x


I don't know of one tbh..


----------



## Loshicorny

Hey, Great thread.. I am noob when it comes to snakes. I just got my first albino corn snake the other day. Tjis is great info for noobs like me  I think his housing is too cold tho ;(


----------



## xt0n

Great thread, i've had my corn in a rub for nearly a year and doing fine. i have now got another corn morph and a royal with him in a rub rack (not the same rub) with room for another. maybe a hognose later this year lol.


----------



## NickBenger

Loshicorny said:


> Hey, Great thread.. I am noob when it comes to snakes. I just got my first albino corn snake the other day. Tjis is great info for noobs like me  I think his housing is too cold tho ;(


What are you using to heat it and what temperatures are you recording?.. You'd be surprised at the temperatures corn snakes can live at they're very adaptable. Personally I tend to get a hot side temperature of 25-26c for corns and find that suits them well.


----------



## Loshicorny

NickBenger said:


> What are you using to heat it and what temperatures are you recording?.. You'd be surprised at the temperatures corn snakes can live at they're very adaptable. Personally I tend to get a hot side temperature of 25-26c for corns and find that suits them well.



Well the store i got my corny from said; i didn't need to record temperature yet, as it was a baby.That the heat mat should be sufficient for what he is being kept in. But i have medium heat mat on the hide side. Its in a faun box that i got form the pet store.


----------



## xt0n

Its best to have a stat as heat mat on there own can get to hot.


----------



## NickBenger

Loshicorny said:


> Well the store i got my corny from said; i didn't need to record temperature yet, as it was a baby.That the heat mat should be sufficient for what he is being kept in. But i have medium heat mat on the hide side. Its in a faun box that i got form the pet store.


Any animal lives within a temperature range and they become adapted to this temperature range over thousands of years, there bodies are made to thrive at those temperatures. You can't just put a heat mat under and switch, a switch. It doesn't work like that you have to provide the right temperature range. You need to record your temperatures so that you know you're providing that temperature. 

The heat mat will be sufficient if it's being used with a mat stat and a thermometer. If it's not then no it won't be sufficient.


----------



## Xerse

NickBenger said:


> Any animal lives within a temperature range and they become adapted to this temperature range over thousands of years, there bodies are made to thrive at those temperatures. You can't just put a heat mat under and switch, a switch. It doesn't work like that you have to provide the right temperature range. You need to record your temperatures so that you know you're providing that temperature.
> 
> The heat mat will be sufficient if it's being used with a mat stat and a thermometer. If it's not then no it won't be sufficient.


Check you out, using big words like "Thermometer" and "Temperature" ;]


----------



## NickBenger

Xerse said:


> Check you out, using big words like "Thermometer" and "Temperature" ;]


Silence Ultra-Citizen, you're not on my level  :lol2:


----------



## DisturbedStu

A very useful thread, I've had my Corn just about a week now and he's in blue atm but he seems to be doing fine, I just have a very basic set up for him atm, a RUB with just a water bowl in atm, there is no room for anything else really, he is only a baby remember. His RUB is regulated at just about 20 degrees and that seems to suit him fine


----------



## xt0n

DisturbedStu said:


> A very useful thread, I've had my Corn just about a week now and he's in blue atm but he seems to be doing fine, I just have a very basic set up for him atm, a RUB with just a water bowl in atm, there is no room for anything else really, he is only a baby remember. His RUB is regulated at just about 20 degrees and that seems to suit him fine


 Baby corn snakes prefer a temperature slightly warmer in the 26-32 C but again will tolerate cooler temperatures. it is best to keep smaller corns as warm as possible to insure good feeding and digestion habits. A common cause of regurgitation in young corn snakes is a rub that is too cool.


----------



## NickBenger

xt0n said:


> Baby corn snakes prefer a temperature slightly warmer in the 26-32 C but again will tolerate cooler temperatures. it is best to keep smaller corns as warm as possible to insure good feeding and digestion habits. A common cause of regurgitation in young corn snakes is a rub that is too cool.


I think the lower end of that spectrum is ideal.


----------



## DisturbedStu

Thanks for the reply, the pet shop I bought him from had a vivarium with the same temperature as I have and they had no problems, eating regularly etc. That's why I've kept the same temperature. It's about 6 months old I believe.


----------



## NickBenger

DisturbedStu said:


> Thanks for the reply, the pet shop I bought him from had a vivarium with the same temperature as I have and they had no problems, eating regularly etc. That's why I've kept the same temperature. It's about 6 months old I believe.


I doubt it will do much harm, it will probably slow down digestion but that is all. I personally would chose to use a heat source and create the basking/hot side but your choice is your choice.


----------



## DisturbedStu

What do you mean by heat source? Like a heatmat? As I have one of those and it is the heat source, unless I am misunderstanding.


----------



## NickBenger

DisturbedStu said:


> What do you mean by heat source? Like a heatmat? As I have one of those and it is the heat source, unless I am misunderstanding.


Yes a heatmat is a heat source, I assumed you weren't using one as 20c is only just above room temperature.


----------



## DisturbedStu

I am using one and my thermometer is attatched to it so I could tell how hot it was and is, currently just over 20 degrees. The snake is thermoregulating however so I am assuming it's ok.


----------



## NickBenger

DisturbedStu said:


> I am using one and my thermometer is attatched to it so I could tell how hot it was and is, currently just over 20 degrees. The snake is thermoregulating however so I am assuming it's ok.


It will survive, it will just slow the digestion down. Personally I'd up the heatmat to 26c but you've already said you don't want to, all I can do is advise you.


----------



## Hannah81

DisturbedStu said:


> I am using one and my thermometer is attatched to it so I could tell how hot it was and is, currently just over 20 degrees. The snake is thermoregulating however so I am assuming it's ok.


The thermometer should be reading the temperature of where your snake sits, not be attached to the mat.

How do you get the temperature down to 20C if you're using a heatmat? That's below room temp.


----------



## DisturbedStu

Hey nick, I have no qualms about turning the heatmat up but I have no idea how to do it, I'm just going off what the pet shop said. I've moved the thermometer (exoterra round one) to inside the RUB on the side with the heatmat against. I've just felt the mat itself and it is def hotter than room temp. Any help you can give me is greatly appreciated.


----------



## NickBenger

Hannah81 said:


> The thermometer should be reading the temperature of where your snake sits, not be attached to the mat.
> 
> How do you get the temperature down to 20C if you're using a heatmat? That's below room temp.


That's not below room temps for most people, my room temps are 18-20c. 



DisturbedStu said:


> Hey nick, I have no qualms about turning the heatmat up but I have no idea how to do it, I'm just going off what the pet shop said. I've moved the thermometer (exoterra round one) to inside the RUB on the side with the heatmat against. I've just felt the mat itself and it is def hotter than room temp. Any help you can give me is greatly appreciated.


Ok the round thermometers are pretty useless maybe that's why it's reading 20c then. The digital ones are MUCH more accurate, I think they cost like a fiver if you get a chance pick one of them up see what the temperatures are and then post back here and I will explain how to change them if need be.


----------



## DisturbedStu

That's made me feel better mate thank you, I'll try and pick one up today or over the weekend.


----------



## NickBenger

DisturbedStu said:


> That's made me feel better mate thank you, I'll try and pick one up today or over the weekend.


Ok cool no problem, just post back here when you get the accurate reading and we can go from there : victory:


----------



## toms custom vivs

*ideal for first time owners*

hi i make custom vivs in my spare time iv decided to sell to have a look visit me on tomplane
or gimme a txt and ill get back to ya at 07971489027 cheers tommy plane


----------



## reptilian 101

*hey, if anyones still in this thread could they please post some pics of a royal python 50l rub, need to compare and see if mines alright ty : victory:*


----------



## NickBenger

reptilian 101 said:


> *hey, if anyones still in this thread could they please post some pics of a royal python 50l rub, need to compare and see if mines alright ty : victory:*


Post pictures of yours and we'll let you know. I know what it should look like but don't have a 50L rub or Royal to show you.


----------



## reptilian 101

ns man, have been gettin a few mixed results around the forums so i got a slightly bigger rub, gonna get it set up tomoro so will post some pics then


----------



## reptilian 101

2012-04-23200053.jpg picture by rwaker541 - Photobucket cant use my laptop for the life of me... :lol2: follow the link.

the bulb had ran for 2 days straight and nothings on fire so i think its safe to use haha, ive upgraded to like a 64l i think, got the decor in today aswell ;-)


----------



## violentchopper

I don't think I've seen many people put a lightbulb in a rub. We all mostly use heat mats or heat cables for RUBs. 
Search RUB set ups in the search bar and see what you can find.


----------



## Whosthedaddy

violentchopper said:


> I don't think I've seen many people put a lightbulb in a rub. We all mostly use heat mats or heat cables for RUBs.
> Search RUB set ups in the search bar and see what you can find.


Not in, but on.


----------



## violentchopper

Whosthedaddy said:


> Not in, but on.
> 
> image


Yeah I've seen that before. It looks pretty cool. Does it work well. 
Having it inside is asking for trouble, especially the way it was angled. I'm sure a snake could get on top of that, even with a cage.


----------



## reptilian 101

Ok so i got the guard up and everything seems fine. Again nothings on fire or melted lol , there is about a half cm gap between the guard and lid so nothins gonna squeeze its way in (especially not a fat bp lol) and have replaces the heatmat with one that isnt fused :-/. maintaining steady temps of about 33-35°c with night time ones @ 26ish up. so i honestly see nothing wrong, opinions?
:-D


----------



## violentchopper

Go for it then mate, if your happy that's all that matters. Is the lid on tight. Check in middle of the long side.


----------



## reptilian 101

yes very tight, ie. two padlocks ar either end (heavy duty) and some old chemistry textbooks on the mid sides  :lol2: brb in 5 with pics : victory:


----------



## reptilian 101

still cant use photobucket for the life of me so please follow the link ty :whistling2: 2012-04-24223206.jpg picture by rwaker541 - Photobucket i know it doesnt look it but that is 35" long, good for a bp right?
(btw there is a wee hide in the bottom right, camoflage lol)


----------



## NickBenger

reptilian 101 said:


> still cant use photobucket for the life of me so please follow the link ty :whistling2: 2012-04-24223206.jpg picture by rwaker541 - Photobucket i know it doesnt look it but that is 35" long, good for a bp right?
> (btw there is a wee hide in the bottom right, camoflage lol)


If that light's giving off the right temps, then that's a perfectly adequate set up.


----------



## reptilian 101

thanks pplz  now i just need somthing to put in it:2thumb:


----------



## violentchopper

To put photos up you have to copy the IMG link then paste here. It should be under the photo


----------



## reptilian 101

did it work?


----------



## violentchopper

Yeah it worked. It's looking good mate. At first I wasn't sure if it would work that great, but looks like it's all good now. Where are you measuring your temps?


----------



## reptilian 101

basking temp at 36.5*c, (digital) , mid point at 30 ish, (using a needle thermometer) and 29 in the hide, and drops to about 25 at night 
:2thumb:


----------



## kezsilver

Good and usefull thread


----------



## Phil888

Very good/Helpful


----------



## Snakefan

*Heat Sources*

Hi all apologies if this has been asked before :blush:
I am looking to buy my first snake, so am in the information gleaming phase
Will the lamps i have seen burn the snakes? heat mats are they suitable
Oh i guess I should mention I would like to own a Boa and intend to start with a hatchling, looking to start in a RUB set up similar to on this thread
Also substrate? Is there anything to avoid or can potentially harm the snake?
Hope these don't sound stupid questions but I'd rather get it right first time for the sake of the snake 
Thanks in advance

SF


----------



## viperdan

Snakefan said:


> Hi all apologies if this has been asked before :blush:
> I am looking to buy my first snake, so am in the information gleaming phase
> Will the lamps i have seen burn the snakes? heat mats are they suitable
> Oh i guess I should mention I would like to own a Boa and intend to start with a hatchling, looking to start in a RUB set up similar to on this thread
> Also substrate? Is there anything to avoid or can potentially harm the snake?
> Hope these don't sound stupid questions but I'd rather get it right first time for the sake of the snake
> Thanks in advance
> 
> SF




:welcome:


This has been asked, your in the thread for it..

Read through every page, it should help you.


----------



## Snakefan

viperdan said:


> :welcome:
> 
> 
> This has been asked, your in the thread for it..
> 
> Read through every page, it should help you.


Thanks Dan, reading as we speak, all the best :2thumb:


----------



## Breakspear

Thanks for making this thread, it's really informative and helped me out no end.
I set up my RUB ready for the snake I'm going to bring back from Doncaster next month based on the instructions on this thread :2thumb:
So thanks again:no1:


----------



## SlinkyBinky

I came to read this thread as a newbie looking for info, but I truly can't believe that people are recommending these RUBs. To me this is the equivalent of someone falling in love with a pretty fish and going, you know what, I can't afford a fish tank right now so I'll just buy the fish and stick it in a bucket til I can afford a tank for it. Maybe it's just me, but I like to see my pets, make things as natural and close to their real habitat as possible, and start as I mean to go on. I can see how they would be useful for breeders etc but as a permanent fixture, nuh-uh. Someone said they were glad someone was recommending something that was inexpensive. If you go about things the right way, it needn't be. Someone also said they were glad they didn't have to go through the faff of buying a viv...is it really such a hassle? I'll leave it at that before I really start ranting, I'm not out to offend anyone, I really just think you should start as you mean to go on and if you plan to "upgrade" to a larger RUB or viv, why not just buy/make a viv in the first place...


----------



## solid tegs

I am really stating to look into corn snakes now as I have other reptiles and am looking at something different and ha been looking at the ghost corn snakes I am soon to have a 3 ft viv becoming free and wondered whether this would be a viable option for a baby I know hey dont like too much open space at first but can provide it with plenty of hides and such like but would this be too big to start with 

Thanks in advance any help appreciated


----------



## sammich

Thanks so much for this thread. 

I had someone on facebook who said I housed my snake wrong, and I went to look around on the forums, and found this, and now I have shown her up absolutely. Mwahaha.


----------



## Genter

Great post, thanks! Am thinking seriously about getting a snake (gotta convince my other half first though!)


----------



## shelts

I'm new to owning snakes, we bought a baby corn 2 months ago, I wasn't sure how the moss was supposed to keep damp, I never thought it should be contained inside something. Some really usefull information here, thankyou.


----------



## HDPythons

*Many Thanks and a couple of Questions*

Thank you kindly for this informative post. I have seen a few RUB set up posts, and decided to thank for at least one of them.
I have a very similar set up for my new buddy, a Phantom Ball Python, and seeing this just confirmed that I am pretty much doing everything as intended.
I know people will always have different opinions and different set ups which work for them, but good to have a rough guide line.

Now I have a few questions, and reading through the last 21 pages, I have not really been able to find an answer.

1. The 'Humid Hide' - is it a necessity? Should it be provided for the little fella at all times or just for when he is shedding? 
My humidity is around 60 now that I have added a few more air holes, so would it suffice to just spray his RUB every now and then when he is shedding?

2. Thermometer Probe placement - I have read countless version of where it should be placed, and just wanted to see what you all thought was best?!
Currently, I have my thermostat probe on the heating mat, under the RUB, and the thermometer probe just above that in the RUB, attached to the plastic itself. This means that theoretically it measures the RUB's temp and not the temp of the substrate or the inside of the hide. The RUB is around 32C so I guess the substrate/hide is a little bit less. Should I move the thermometer probe into the hide or compensate by upping the temp on the thermostat?

3. Tips and Tricks on upping Temperature - My Hot side (or at least where the thermometer probe is, as mentioned above) is 32C roughly, and the cooler end is around 24C-25C. I keep on reading that it should be a bit higher on the cool end, so is there an easy way of upping the temp without having to make the warmer side much hotter?

Thank you all for your input already. 
I promise to take some pictures of the set up I have, and post them on the forums very soon.


----------



## Hannah81

killerkingkobe said:


> 1. The 'Humid Hide' - is it a necessity? Should it be provided for the little fella at all times or just for when he is shedding?
> My humidity is around 60 now that I have added a few more air holes, so would it suffice to just spray his RUB every now and then when he is shedding?


If the humidity is correct all the time then you shouldn't need to provide moss or spray a royal. Putting the water bowl nearer the heater will increase this permanently and using a good humidity holding substrate should suffice.



killerkingkobe said:


> 2. Thermometer Probe placement - I have read countless version of where it should be placed, and just wanted to see what you all thought was best?!
> Currently, I have my thermostat probe on the heating mat, under the RUB, and the thermometer probe just above that in the RUB, attached to the plastic itself. This means that theoretically it measures the RUB's temp and not the temp of the substrate or the inside of the hide. The RUB is around 32C so I guess the substrate/hide is a little bit less. Should I move the thermometer probe into the hide or compensate by upping the temp on the thermostat?


Thermostat probe should be on or very close to a mat so it can control it.
Your thermometer probe needs to be where the snake would sit to get the heat as this is where you want your hot spot. 
Cold side probe doesn't matter too much but it's good to know what temp they would be where they sit.



killerkingkobe said:


> 3. Tips and Tricks on upping Temperature - My Hot side (or at least where the thermometer probe is, as mentioned above) is 32C roughly, and the cooler end is around 24C-25C. I keep on reading that it should be a bit higher on the cool end, so is there an easy way of upping the temp without having to make the warmer side much hotter?


To increase cold side temp without increasing the heater you need to increase the heating of the whole room, or place the viv in a warmer area but not next to a heater.


----------



## Jitendra

*Designer*

nice thread, it is really helpful,
many people are having there own snakes. snakes know better how to use thier parent atmosphere


----------



## Kyri2013

Hi, i bought a royal python hatchling 2week ago from a pet shop, and all the equipment i was advised to get to achieve the perfect home for my snake.
This being a 1.5' x 1' wooden viv that included a heat mat and a microclimate ministat 100 along with a digital thermometer, hide and water bowl. I was told to have the hide over the warm end, water bowl in the cool end and set the thermostat to 28°c which i have done. My thermometer is saying that the temp isnt going higher than 26°c and dropping to as low as 21°c (it is on top of the mat) why is this? Im worried my snake is too cold and is often cold to touch when i get him out. Also thr bloke in the shop didnt say anything about humidity levels (im not sure he knows what he is talking about) i bought a hygrometer and its reading 77 is this ok? Also he told me that when setting up my larger viv i need t use a heat mat plugged strait into the mains along with a ceramic bulb controlled by the ministat i already have and a 2.0 uv bulb, is that right? I would have thought it was dangerous to use a mat without a thermostat? Help plz.


----------



## Rottalma

Take the temperature on the surface of the substrate. If possible and required thin the substrate. Often can block out as much heat as it lets in.

Most heat mats only go as far as to warm the substrate. I prefer vivs with heat mat receptacles or avoiding them entirely.

And not only by buying a royal from a pet shop did you likely pay way over the odds. But you got naff advice too, two heat sources two thermostats. Your mat catching fire won't be help by your ceramic turning off.

If the Hydrometer is 77% i would take that down a good bit mate. Supply a humid hide and water and you barely need to spray unless shedding. Keep mine just about room humidity at about 60%. If she wants more, one hide is sprayed up and she has a deep bowl.


----------



## Jamesah1975

So do most keep their snake's, lizard's in RUB's more than vivariums then?

Ive never heard of this before, though I am new to all this, and it sounds a dam site better, cheaper than what the staff in shops try and flog you.

Do they actually prefer something they cannot see out of?


----------



## Chance

Jamesah1975 said:


> So do most keep their snake's, lizard's in RUB's more than vivariums then?
> 
> Ive never heard of this before, though I am new to all this, and it sounds a dam site better, cheaper than what the staff in shops try and flog you.
> 
> Do they actually prefer something they cannot see out of?


I use both.

If the snake is a 'pet' then you may aswell keep it in a viv so you can observe it and as long as it has enough hides it will be fine.

RUBs tend to be used more by breeders and people with large collections where they simply don't have the space for loads of big vivs.

Like I say I use both and one of my snakes has lived in both. I've seen no difference in her behaviour in the RUB than I did in the viv. She still climbs her vines as I suspended them from the roof of the RUB much as I did in her viv.


----------



## Jamesah1975

I love this forum, the advise is brilliant. 

No need to contact daft shops ever again. Especially after reading its better buying from breeders than pet shops etc. Which makes perfect sence after every dog I have ever owned has come from a breeder. Christ knows why I never put 2+2 together with reptiles :banghead:


----------



## Chance

Jamesah1975 said:


> I love this forum, the advise is brilliant.
> 
> No need to contact daft shops ever again. Especially after reading its better buying from breeders than pet shops etc. Which makes perfect sence after every dog I have ever owned has come from a breeder. Christ knows why I never put 2+2 together with reptiles :banghead:


There are some excellent rep shops but unfortunately these tend to be overshadowed by the rubbish ones. 

Depending where you live you may well have access to a very good shop. : victory:


----------



## muke69

:2thumb: really good if u live in a flat with no room for loads of vivs.. thanks


----------



## berbers

muke69 said:


> :2thumb: really good if u live in a flat with no room for loads of vivs.. thanks


Providing the RUB is big enough, dont fall into the trap of using rubs to safe space for you and sacrificing the snakes well being


----------



## muke69

God never. Only looking at tubs to house new born hatchlings. Thanks for ur concerns :2thumb:


----------



## Steevo P

I am just setting out with snakes and this post has opened my eyes to what a rip off certain shops can be. This is a really good looking and cost effective set up. Thanks


----------



## JRB 89

this is brilliant! I will be buying all the stuff and setting it up to make sure its all perfect before I buy my first snake in a month or so (I'm getting a milk snake) will save me a few quid to home it for about 6 months so I can spend the money on decorating the new house :2thumb: thanks a lot


----------



## Texas colubrid kid

For larger snakes you can also repurpose abandoned/broken dressers. Take the drawers out and put on some hinged or sliding doors and paint/waterproof it. The whole operation took me an hour(plus time for paint to dry) and cost $17 for a decent 4X2X3 terrarium that has housed a 7ft rat snake for years


----------



## katrinarush

*plastic or glass viv*

hello, 
glad I've found this site! I'm buying my daughter a CORN snake for xmas, in the past we've had a bearded dragon, dogs cats etc, but not a snake, so id like to make sure i'm getting the BEST advice from owners and not he pet shop sale shpeel....

off research so far, it appears that i am better getting a plastic viv rather than glass.... as it regulates / holds the heat better, it can be easily lost through the glass, AM I RIGHT? whats the best kind then? I've seen the NEW SET UP thread pics which i'm replying to, and it show plastic clip top 10 litre tubs that can be bought anywhere like B&Q or home bargains, but for aesthetic reasons i'd like something more 'purpose made' like, so is there a specific viv brand that you can recommend? 

I'm buying a baby so would a 2ft x 2ft be ok for now, how fast do they grow to full size that i would need to get a bigger viv?

ANY and ALL advice is appreciate, i'd rather hear off you guys that know what you're on about that a sales girl in a pet shop!!

I'm obviously looking for a baby CORN snake near Blackpool if anyone reading this has some or knows of any. I can drive and collect etc, not a problem...What should i look for when choosing a healthy one?

THANK SO MUCH!!


----------



## Herpster

katrinarush said:


> hello,
> glad I've found this site! I'm buying my daughter a CORN snake for xmas, in the past we've had a bearded dragon, dogs cats etc, but not a snake, so id like to make sure i'm getting the BEST advice from owners and not he pet shop sale shpeel....
> 
> off research so far, it appears that i am better getting a plastic viv rather than glass.... as it regulates / holds the heat better, it can be easily lost through the glass, AM I RIGHT? whats the best kind then? I've seen the NEW SET UP thread pics which i'm replying to, and it show plastic clip top 10 litre tubs that can be bought anywhere like B&Q or home bargains, but for aesthetic reasons i'd like something more 'purpose made' like, so is there a specific viv brand that you can recommend?
> 
> I'm buying a baby so would a 2ft x 2ft be ok for now, how fast do they grow to full size that i would need to get a bigger viv?
> 
> ANY and ALL advice is appreciate, i'd rather hear off you guys that know what you're on about that a sales girl in a pet shop!!
> 
> I'm obviously looking for a baby CORN snake near Blackpool if anyone reading this has some or knows of any. I can drive and collect etc, not a problem...What should i look for when choosing a healthy one?
> 
> THANK SO MUCH!!


Hi Katrina, I would house a baby corn in one of the tubs you saw in B&Q maybe a 20 or 30 ltr one. But make sure it seals tightly as snakes are amazing escape artists, and put several small holes in it for ventilation. I wont go into all the other bits you need such as thermostat etc as you already kept a beardy. Once he is a little bigger (general rule is the length and width together of the viv should be no less than the length of the snake) you would want to move him into a 3 foot wooden and glass viv such as this one Vivexotic Viva+ Terrestrial - 888reptiles.co.uk

Spotting healthy snake is not that easy because they tend not to outwardly show signs of illness like us humans but a general rule of thumb is one that has nice bright clear eyes (unless in shed) is flicking its tongue, has no retained shed and is active. Make sure he has a proven feeding record (most places keep logs) and you should be good to go! Good luck and enjoy the little critter.


----------



## Zincubus

For my part it's a viv with glass sides everytime.
Corns are beautiful looking especially if you get an Amel ( red/orange) a Butter ( yellow ) or my faves - a Snow / Blizzard / Avalanche / Whiteout which are all white with varying degrees of yellow ..

It's all down to personal taste but they all make great display snakes and , in my opinion , belong in glass fronted vivs as they're completely wasted in RUBs .

You can even get small vivs ( Monkfield or Exo-Terra ) suitable for hatchlings .

Check out our equipment classifieds for bargains !

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/


I'd also suggest buying the snake from one of our breeders in the snake classifieds ... there's more choice , better condition and more healthy , better advice available plus they're much cheaper than stores ..

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/


----------

